# Haven Parks



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



We have just booked for three night stay at the Haven Park site in Dorset. Total cost £22.50 with EHU.


Seems like a good deal   


Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*haven*

Hello Andy,

What Dates?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

Bit Expensive up-North Quoting £73.50 - £85 for 3 nights September Blackpool/Lakes/North Wales.

Dorset come out as you say @ £22'ish for under 21foot

TM


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: haven*



teemyob said:


> Hello Andy,
> 
> What Dates?
> 
> TM


From 27th Sept for three nights. Your not a Burglar are you?

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: haven*



foll-de-roll said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Andy,
> ...


LOL

It just shows, I had to think about that for a while and go back on what I had said!.

NO


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Andy
seems very good as haven are opne of the most expensive places around as they include entertainment.

Thats not 22 quid per night is it??

Phill


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Phill


Nope that is the Total for three nights.


And that wasn't the cheapest, but I am a big spender    




Andy


----------

